# She, who shall be named competition from Kromlech!



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey all,
This big bad girl is going to be joining our range on Monday, 11th of June. We are very excited about it, however, we do not have a name for her. Here is, where you step in.
The rules are simple. Go to our facebook fanpage, like it (if you do not like it already) and propose a name for her in the comment section under the photograph. It does not have to be very serious. Just please, do not use names that are owned by other companies. The deadline for submiting your suggestions is 10th of June. Please, send only one suggestion each. On the 11th of June we will choose the coolest name and release the miniature under it.
The person, whose suggestion was chosen will receive the (currently) nameless Lady.











On your marks, get set, go!
Cheers,
Pawel


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

She who shall be owned by foreveralones?


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

looks awfully uninspired..


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaanesh daemon prince maybe? Model is alright, needs some conversion to be standout though, and certainly a different paintjob.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

looks ok, the quality of the sculpting is good as always, just the model lacks anything defining... it pretty much is an inquisitor scale deamonette.

i think this is a poor concept well executed... if that makes any sense XD


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

looks boring


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I humbly submit: Sweet Tits McGee. 

Let me know when I win.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I like her....lots!!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought it was 28mm when I first saw her.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

If she were real ... I would take a poke at her.:spiteful:

How's about Carrie?


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Satyria the Shameful

Thats my contribution


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Shouldn't it be sahme_less?_


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Well now I know where my Slaanesh Daemon Prince(ss) will come from.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

> Shouldn't it be sahmeless?


she looks pretty shamed if you ask me


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Soapy Clawjob


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Have to agree with the general consensus of the model being kinda generic and bleh.

Might as well call her Gene Everydemon.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Under pain of death i'd tap that if she was real. So here is my choice.

Clawrina Mc Tavish "The Butcher of Lovers"


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Nippler the Crippler


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Tits McGee


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

La'Taniana Bo'Vanashrianiqualiquanice


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Vaginaboob.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

VIMY, Destroyer of worlds!

now when typnig vimy just move your hand one letter to the left for each....


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

I am actually pretty disapointed in all you guys posting. There is no need to be so damn rude and unpleasnt. I thought heresy was for mature people turns out I was way off.... very unclassy guys.

Time for a bit of info your mom should off thought you, "Got nothing nice to say then say nothing at all"


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

BibbetybobbetyBOOBS.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

OgreChubbs said:


> I am actually pretty disapointed in all you guys posting. There is no need to be so damn rude and unpleasnt. I thought heresy was for mature people turns out I was way off.... very unclassy guys.
> 
> Time for a bit of info your mom should off thought you, "Got nothing nice to say then say nothing at all"


I suggest the name of Chubbs McOgretits.

in all seriousness, the comments made are to be expected. The model is well made, but simple. Many even stated that the model is a good base to build up from. 

And maybe people would make real suggestions for names if we had something to go off of. It's a demon. We get it. But with no theme, just generic evil. So the most realistic suggestions you get are along the lines of Raven DarkBloodTempest or something blatantly emo/gothic. 

I know I may be feeding a troll, but I'm stuck at work with nothing to do.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

OgreChubbs said:


> I am actually pretty disapointed in all you guys posting. There is no need to be so damn rude and unpleasnt. I thought heresy was for mature people turns out I was way off.... very unclassy guys.
> 
> Time for a bit of info your mom should off thought you, "Got nothing nice to say then say nothing at all"


I'm sorry that you feel that way but this is a forum and people are encouraged to voice their opinions, both good and bad. I do agree that some of the responses have been a little immature so, with that in mind I would like to put forward the name "Uninspired Daft Model With Boobies":laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Got some real attempts for a name.

-Lamaria, The devil witch.
-Silia, The blood whore.
-Shirena, The neophyte
-Crillia, The unleashed.
-Saridan, The cursed matron.
-Nadia Blackblood, The fallen queen. 

That's all I got for now. Honestly all the calls of uninspired and plain are kinda silly considering how boring most space marine models are and the current eye sores like the storm talon. Any model that doesn't look like shit should be praised as a accomplishment I say. Personally I am just glad to see more female models that don't look like they just got finished fingering themselves.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think uninspired necessarily means lack of detail, in comparison to Space Marines and their vehicles, this still looks bad. 
Lets face it, it's a big Daemonette with its tits out, if that's what floats your boat then fine, knock yourself out. I think it looks horrible, I can't see how it will fit with any gaming system I know about, which means it will be a display model. Where the hell are you going to display a model like that? I know I wouldn't want it in my collection, that's for sure.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

But norm it has exposed boobies!!!!


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

in my defence I posted my real name thought on there facebook page, here is just for fun.


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey all,

Thanks for your suggestions... 

Some of them really cracked us up.

To the point though,

After a week of struggle and more or less serious suggestions, we have managed to choose a name for our new spawn.

First of all, congrats to Patrick Pilip who came up with Sek'hara the Damned.

Artur, however could not resist and decided to change her title. Henceforth, she will be called Sek'hara, handmaiden of Pain. This however, does not change the fact, that Patrick has won and will receive Sek'hara for free. Congrats, dude.

Also, as promised, the lady is being released today. Here are some photos:



























Hope you like her as much as we do!

Model designed by Robert Kurek, painted by Bohun

Cheers,

Pawel


----------

